# The Saga of Blade



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

So on a whim I started writing this and decided to post it, I'm going to post more to it every 2 daysish. Enjoy it, comment, I apologize beforehand for the atrocious grammar and the short start but let me know what you think! 

“Space Marines”, those simple words are enough to strike fear into the hearts of those who defy the Imperium, tall, skilled, and powerful warriors they are the Imperium’s finest and her enemies know it. However speak the word ‘Guardsmen’ to the dark forces that oppose the light of the Emperor spreads and they will laugh. Frightened young men given the weapon that is cheapest for the Imperium to produce and sent into a warzone to die, that is what they will say of them. They are there to die, to die until the Space Marines arrive and deliver righteousness upon the killers. But speak either of these words to the Tyranids and you will receive no response for names are nothing to such monsters, something Blade thought about as he moved through the sewers of New Parin on the planet of Korin, to the Galactic East of Terra. 

He had once served as a Guardsman, but that had been more than 4 years ago and he remembered nothing of it, everything had been taken from him while serving in the 114th Cadian. On a battlefield light years away he had battled daemon monstrosities, foul servants of Chaos and traitors on a planet whose very core was torn apart by the earth-shaking Basilisks and ground-shattering Leman Russes. During the battle a stray artillery round had landed in near him, slaying several of his comrades and catapulting him into the side of nearby Chimera. He woke up 9 days later, deaf, the blast being so close had blown his ear drums and completely unaware of who or where he was. The only things after extensive testing that he remembered was that he could still speak English, he remembered the accident, and he remembered that he worshipped the Emperor. The Commissioner then sent him back to Cadia, deeming him unfit to hold a lasgun. There he met his wife and child, but no love for this woman or baby burned within and he felt agitated. After two days he bartered passage off Cadia and was dumped here, at New Parin when the ship needed repairs. 

It was and still is, a confusing chain of events that are difficult to understand, Blade hardly understands them himself, but in New Parin he made a new beginning. The city was large and he was able to slide in unnoticed, he preferred not to bring attention to himself. There he became a mercenary working underground for a Dark Eldar Dracon known as Varcio. The Dracon ran a murderous cult in the sewers of the city, claiming to work for the Kabal of Enshrouding Shadow, but Blade didn’t care where the Dracon came from, what his goals or what he was assigned to do, he did it without question as long as there was pay involved. 

Varcio had started him off with kidnapping assignments as unknown to Blade until then was his skill with a sword and after such a discovery the Dracon was eager to send him out into the city to do his bidding. Murders, theft, and hostages Blade did everything Varcio asked of him, learning over time to read lips, receiving the name ‘Blade’ to forevermore replace the name lost on the battlefield so long ago, and finally receiving a power sword sheathed in energy from Varcio himself when assigned to be his personal bodyguard. It was sitting in the sewers with Varcio and the rest of his bodyguard, other Dark Eldar that Varcio didn’t trust that Blade had been tested to guard his master’s life. Living his entire life under New Parin Blade had not seen the ships arrive; he had not seen the spores descend, he had not watched the swarm crawl over the earth of Korin towards New Parin. The only thing he saw were the foul and dark tunnels of the sewers and the Genestealers that began to crawl them.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*ok.*

Ok, you have piqued my intrest. I look forward to reading more. I would like to see more. The grammer is not as bad as some I have read before, but it is still very important if you want your stories to be well understood. have a good day.:shok:


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

And it continues...

In the tight confines of the darkness, combat with the Genestealers was brutal, there was never an encounter that didn’t leave a member horribly injured or dead, Blade included, already he had lost a finger and now had a deep scar running across his face, but he was learning, adapting to fight these new foes just as they were to him. At this moment Blade and the rest of the bodyguards turned the corner to find several more Genestealers waiting for an attack.
It would have been a well though out ambush had the group not been so accustomed to this and they had scarcely turned the corner before splinter fire from the Dark Eldar shot out, their eyes adapted to the dark only saw shapes, but that was all the reason they needed to fire. High pitched screeches filled the air and only when the horrible sound stopped did the Eldar let up their fire. After a quick double tap, which involved a quick stab with knives into the Genestealer’s brains did the group continue, searching for a particular manhole cover that would lead them to the surface. 
Varcio claimed that only he knew the one cover that would lead them closest to a Webway Portal to Commoragh, something the Archon he worked for had installed when Varcio had been assigned here. None of it made any sense to Blade, why would a high ranking Archon assign a servant to a planet all the way out here? And why was a direct link to the Dark City itself needed? Regardless if it got him out of here alive, Blade didn’t care, in fact he hardly cared about most things since that battle. It was almost as if the Basilisk shell had blown out his heart as well, leaving only a weeping empty hole in its place. 
“Stop!” motioned Varcio suddenly, and the bodyguards formed up around him, splinter guns at the ready, while Blade took a defensive stance with his sword. Silence took hold as they all listened for something, then the Dark Eldar whispered something among themselves in their alien language that Blade could not understand. Even Varcio did not speak to him in English, instead a translator printed out Varcio’s words into English for Blade, the Dracon had once explained that he would not foul his tongue with the disgusting language of humans. 
Suddenly the group broke and ran and Blade could only make the assumption that whatever was after them was many in number and out for blood, but what Tyranid isn’t?


----------

